# Bandera Homestead, Texas



## Hophop4 (Sep 7, 2009)

We are back from a nice quiet week in Bandera.  We stayed all morning Saturday to watch the Cattle Drive Parade through downtown Bandera.  Here are a few pics:

Cattle






Texas Long Horn


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Bandera Parade*

Baby Llama







Camel






More pics on Hop's Photo Site:  http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8


----------



## Patri (Sep 7, 2009)

What fun. And there's no danger those longhorns will run into the crowd?


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 7, 2009)

Patri said:


> What fun. And there's no danger those longhorns will run into the crowd?



They were well behaved.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 7, 2009)

We spent Saturday in Bandera as well.  Sorry we missed you as we drove right by your TS on TX 16.  We stayed at the Hilton San Antonio Hill Country and visited Bandera from there.  I have posted some additional pictures of this event in the HGVC section.  We arrived home today. 

We just love the Hill Country.  I am very partial to Marble Falls.  My wife loves Fredricksburg and Wimberly.  I would like to spend some time at Lake Buchanan and Canyon Lake. 

Are The Bandera Homestead and Perennial Vacations in Bandera the same organization?


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 7, 2009)

It was first Bandera Homestead and then Perennial Vacation bought it out but some owners didn't want Perennial Vacation so they stayed as Bandera Homestead.  We were there all week and checked out Saturday morning around 9:30 am to find parking downtown.  The resort was only half full there is a total of 32 units but they were fully booked for the Labor Day week.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 7, 2009)

Is this parade something they do a lot or is it just a yearly thing? shaggy


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 7, 2009)

They do the parade often mostly on holidays too.  It was fun to watch.


----------



## Gramma5 (Sep 8, 2009)

What was the TS like? We are contemplating visiting there and doing day trips to San Antonio etc?


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 8, 2009)

Gramma5 said:


> What was the TS like? We are contemplating visiting there and doing day trips to San Antonio etc?




It is an older small resort but clean.  It has 2 pools and hot tub.  The registration office/activity building locks up at 5 PM during the week but they give you a key to the back door to get in if you want to use your laptop with wifi or any of the board games.  There is a ping pong table in there too.  It was very quiet and we had the pool to ourselves in the afternoons.  In the evening we met two couples one night and 4 or 5 people another night in the hot tub.  I don't think there would be much for kids to do on the resort.  I have pics of the unit we were in on my photo site.  Two bedroom units are on 2nd floors with a loft on 3rd floor for the 2nd bedroom/bath.  All one bedroom units are on the first floor except for unit F7 it's on 2nd floor.


----------

